# Administrator per Script anmelden + Adminrechte in dem Script



## HeaDHunteR (20. Januar 2012)

Moin,

also ich bin grad dabei en Script zu schreiben bei dem mehrere Programme installiert werden sollen.
Am anfang wenn man es Script startet wird sofort abgefragt ob man Adminrechte hat oder net. Hat man welche, beginnt er sofort.
Hat man jedoch keine, muss man sich erst als Admin anmelden im Script.
Dies hab ich mit "runas" gelöst.
Nur wenn ich mich dann als Administrator anmelde in dem Script, hab ich in dem Script selbst keine Adminrechte..  Die brauch ich aber zum installieren der Software..

Einfach gesagt: Ich melde mich per Script als Admin an, und will gleichzeitig in dem Script auch die Adminrechte ham..

Hab nach langer suche nichts gefunden..

Achja, Sprache (wenn man des so nennen kann) is MS-Dos^^


Bin für alles offen und freue mich auf Tipps und eure Hilfe 


Liebe Grüße
HansHubert


----------



## chmee (20. Januar 2012)

MS-DOS 6.22? Neuere Version?

Wäre Windows Power Shell oder das Scripting Host eine Möglichkeit?

mfg chmee

*verschiebe nach windows-Problemchen*


----------



## HeaDHunteR (20. Januar 2012)

moin,

erstma Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Welche Version von DOS des is, is ne gute frage^^^

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Enterprise

Vllt. hilft dir des weiter?
Ich google gleich nochmal danach



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wäre Windows Power Shell oder das Scripting Host eine Möglichkeit?



Sind des externe Programme oder was genau is des?

Weil mir sagt des grad nix..

grüße
HansHubert


----------



## sheel (20. Januar 2012)

Hi

der schwarze Kasten in neueren Windowsversionen ist kein wirkliches DOS,
nur ein Windowsprogramm, das im Prinzip gleich zu bedienen ist.
Batch, CMD...
gibt einige Namen dafür.

Powershell ist eine neuere, funktionsreichere Variante, die es ab Windows Vista gibt
(und für XP nachrüstbar ist).


----------



## HeaDHunteR (20. Januar 2012)

Moin,

danke dir für die Erklärung!

Weiß ich da auch schonma bescheid.

Jo wie gesagt ich hab Win 7. Also müsste ich somit auch Powershell haben (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden hab)

Nur wie löse ich nun mein Problem? 

Freue mich weiterhin auf eure Hilfe, Tipps, Erklärung, etc. 

grüße
HansHubert


----------



## chmee (20. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist es keins mehr, wenn Du Dein Script in der WSH oder in der Powershell umsetzt?

Als MS-DOS "erfunden" wurde, war man bei Windows noch weit von Adminrechten auf Commandline entfernt - die heutige CMD-Shell ist letztlich nur noch ein Überbleibsel, um eine gewisse Abwärtskompatibilität beizubehalten. Wenn irgendwas Probleme macht, dann mit Sicherheit die UAC, die das nicht zulässt.

Die Lösung wird sich irgendwo hier finden:
http://www.script-example.com/theme...tzerkontensteuerung__User_Access_Control_.php

Helfen tut es, wenn Du in  nach "win 7 cmd bat admin" suchst.

mfg chmee


----------



## MGT-ONE (21. Januar 2012)

CMD und Runas Befehl lief unter Windows XP Zeiten ohne Probleme, man konnte auch als normaler User per Runas Befehl eine Admin CMD öffnen und darin alles ausführen, vorausgesetzt man hatte die Zugangsdaten. Bei Windows 7 und der UAC gibt es wirklich einige Probleme, eventuell kannst du die CMD auch beim Ausführen schon als "Ausführen als Administrator" (rechts Klick auf Script) starten, wenn das Script nur von dir ausgeführt wird und du die Zugangsdaten für ein Adminkonto hast. Alternativ würde ich, wie schon hier im Thread genannt, mir an deiner Stelle Powershell anschauen. Viel Glück.  

Gruß Micha


----------



## cyborg-pc (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

unter Windows 7 starten ja ALLE Programme erstmal ohne Admin-Rechte. Auch wenn du als Admin angemeldet bist. Das ist die UAC.

Du musst die cmd.exe mit Rechtsklick > "Als Administrator ausführen" öffnen.

Ich wüsste nicht, dass es anders funktioniert. Bin aber natürlich nicht allwissend 

Grüße


----------



## HeaDHunteR (7. Februar 2012)

Moin,

sorry für die verspätung und danke für eure Antworten!

Ich hatte heute morgen einfach ma wieder es Script geöffnet und siehe da ich hatte anscheinend en fehler drinne. Den kleinen Fehler behoben und schon ging alles...
Fragt mich net wie ich den Fehler gefunden / behoben / gemacht hab, aber hauptsache des ****t schonma .

Nun mein nächstes Problem:

In dem Script hat man am anfang en Auswahlmenü. Dort kann man verschiedene Programme wählen die installiert werden sollen.
Aber bei einem Punkt soll alles nacheinander installiert werden..
Nur mein Problem is, das ich .exe Dateien habe aber auch 2 bat Dateien und 1 html verknüpfung (Internetseite wo ich was Downloaden und installiere)

Wie kann ich des nun realisieren, das er erst mit dem jeweils nächsten Befehl beginnen soll, sobald das vorherige installiert ist?
Die html Verknüpfung kann ich zwar ans ende packen, nur die BAT Dateien machen dann wohl ärger...


Und nun wegen powershell etc. erkundig ich mich ma! Hatte mir auch bereits überlegt vllt. c++ oder c# zu installieren und es damit zu machen.. Nur denke das es unerwünscht is..

Gruß
HeaDHunteR


----------



## sheel (7. Februar 2012)

@Powershell: Ich würd mal fragen...wenn du nur _denkst_, dass es unerwünscht ist...

C/C++ oder C# muss man im Normalfall nicht installieren.


----------



## HeaDHunteR (8. Februar 2012)

Moin,

joa kla fragen kostet nichts^^

Naja, in C++ und C# kann ich programmieren, daher würde es mir dort sicher leichter fallen..

Aber naja mal schauen was sich ergibt

gruß
HeadHunter


----------



## HeaDHunteR (3. Juli 2012)

Moin,

tut mir leid, hatte das Thema ganz aus den Augen verloren :S

Also mit Powersehll geht det auch. Hab auch schon en bissl rumprobiert, nur leider ohne Erfolg...


Gruß
HeaDHunteR


----------

